# Vlan native and  trunk port problem



## mariouzae (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have my FreeBSD box connected to a trunk interface and I have a vlan with id number 1 (vlan1), but when I create this vlan1 in FreeBSD and adjust the IP of that network, I can not communicate with other hosts.

Thanks in advance,

Mario Uzae


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jun 29, 2011)

Is your trunk tagged or not ?


----------



## mariouzae (Jun 29, 2011)

No, my trunk is not tagged. I got all vlans pass in my trunk.

Thanks,


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried configuring the physical interface directly? What is the output of *ifconfig*? And what is the configuration on the other end of the trunk?


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 30, 2011)

Here's a sample VLAN configuration for FreeBSD:

```
/etc/rc.conf:
ifconfig_bge1="up"
ipv4_addrs_bge1="10.200.0.1/24" # a.k.a. Cisco 'switchport trunk native vlan xxx'
cloned_interfaces="disc0 vlan100 vlan101 vlan102"
ifconfig_vlan100="vlan 100 vlandev bge1 up" # a.k.a. Cisco 'switchport trunk allowed vlan add 100'
ipv4_addrs_vlan100="10.1.100.1/24 10.1.1.1/21 100.100.100.1/24 172.24.0.1/16"
ifconfig_vlan101="vlan 101 vlandev bge1 up"
ipv4_addrs_vlan101="10.101.0.1/21"
ifconfig_vlan102="vlan 102 vlandev bge1 up"
ipv4_addrs_vlan102="10.102.0.1/21"
```

In my example, bge1 is a 802.1Q trunk port (using Cisco-like semantics), carrying untagged packets (for the network 10.200.0.0/24) and 802.1Q tagged packets with ID 100, 101 and 102.

An important note: on FreeBSD, a VLAN is attached to an interface. If you create an interface vlan10, using tag 10 on bge0, and a vlan11, using the same tag, on bge1, they will act as different ports, with no connection to each other unless you bridge them, but both will transport packets for vlan id 10.


----------



## mariouzae (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you very much, Ecazamir and Kisscool-fr,

Now I work with my trunk native vlan  

Best Regards,


----------

